
Building Web Reputation Systems: On Karma - Lessons on User Reputation Design - bry
http://buildingreputation.com/writings/2010/02/on_karma.html
======
iwr
I'd like to see a site that used the proposed karma system. It feels a little
complex, though.

------
ZoFreX
Impressive level of depth. Long read, bookmarked to finish later, but really
good so far!

